# natural gas



## newyawka (Apr 20, 2009)

*save on your nataral gas*

:thumbsup:save on your natural gas bill at home or office. can show you how I saved 12% on home bill per month. sorry only good in new york.I used a company in NY. they gave me this discount for free. no charge. ask me how . i will be glad to help you.that savings came to about 56.00 per month.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_eYSuPKP3Y


----------

